

Ask HN: Is this domain worth 10K? - ta3892682334

I'm considering purchasing a domain from an original owner and was hoping the HN crowd could give me pointers on how to evaluate the domains worth.  Here is what I know now:<p>- Domain was purchased in '98 by a single owner and is a two word .com
- Owner claims 75%+ traffic is organic
- Domain has a google PR of 4
- Alexa 539,203
- Currently has approx 400 uniques per day
- Owner currently has a blog up around specific topic with approx 100 posts<p>Owner wants 10K.<p>I realize this depends on the niche and possible monitization options but I value your guys expertise and would appreciate any feedback.
======
edw
I have no idea what industry you're talking about and therefore have no
insight into the revenue potential of this domain name, but it seems
conceivable that buying this domain name could save you $10,000 of effort that
you' otherwise have to do. Can you or would you prefer to start from scratch
and put that perhaps ten thousand dollars worth of effort in yourself?

Your answer to that question will get you well down the path of determining
whether this domain name is worth the money.

~~~
ta3892682334
edw: It's in the health and wellness space. It's not as much about saving
effort as monetization potential and I'm not clear I'm good at evaluating
that.

------
jimbobimbo
I sold a domain name which I bought for myself and _never_ used, at a similar
price. All depends how do YOU want this domain - my buyer really WANTED my
domain name. Don't be afraid to make a counter-offer and hear what seller has
to say though: my initial price was higher and buyer's counter was quite
reasonable.

------
startupjobs
here's the tool I used to appraise ceojobs.com, a domain i bought a couple of
years ago for 5 figures. simply substitute your domain name for ceojobs.com
... <http://appraise.epik.com/ceojobs.com>

~~~
dkersten
<http://appraise.epik.com/google.com> $4,500

<http://appraise.epik.com/microsoft.com> $553,900

Hah, think google will sell their domain name for $5K? :-D

